# À quoi sert iMovie sur iPad ?



## tbassetto (9 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec iCloud et surtout iPhoto pour iOS, on peut facilement transférer des photos d'un iPhone à un iPad pour les éditer "à l'aise" ensuite.

Par contre pour iMovie, dans quel cas est-il utile ? Les vidéos peuvent provenir :
-de l'iPad, mais la qualité ne vaut pas le coup
-d'un Mac, transféré via iTunes mais dans ce cas autant utilisé iMovie pour Mac

Qu'est-ce qui m'échappe ?


----------



## AZTT (9 Mars 2012)

j'utilise déjà IMovie sur IPhone
et donc sur IPad je pense que c'est le même usage...
et c'est plus que bienvenu... si on l'utilise comme suit :

qq petits bouts de vidéos qu'on filme ci et là... en Vacances, en voyage, au bureau... partout....
et zou.. en quelques clics un p'tit montage vite fait... avec deruschage.. etc..
et mise en ligne sur facebook ou YouTube.. etc... avec même en amont
un export en 540p par exemple... histoire que ce ne soit pas trop lourd
mais de très bonne qualité pour le WEB

voilà mon usage....


----------

